# Lern to spel!



## ginkgo (Apr 16, 2006)

I've seen poor spelling and bad grammar all over the 'net, and this place is no different. Why don't we all take the time to put down our thoughts carefully and clearly? Major sponsors are interested in sites that reflect positive values, including decent, respectful discourse. That's my two cents; I'm sure I'll hear about it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

whut r ewe takin bout?? eye thimk wee r gud spelars n halv gud grahmer n hear. ewe awt two liten up sum n kik bak n relex sum.
also whoo s that wee ewe r takin bout??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well gahhh leee...... (Gomer voice)


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Here http://yandlfiles.home.comcast.net/ is a handy spell checker that I use... It's free and works with this forum...

I can tolerate bad spelling and such. But knowing I am judged by the words I use I do what I can and believe me, I need all the help I can get. I graduated in the top half of the bottom ten in my class! (no joke!)

There is also a great free version of a dictionary and thesaurus called WordWeb. http://wordweb.info/
I highly recommend it!


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

bad spellers untie!!!!!

danny


----------

